# hey everyone.I need help.please



## luyan1985 (Dec 18, 2007)

hi:
I have been working for two years after graduation , a job which is totally irrelevent to music .I finally make up my mind to pick my major -music up.My major is singing.and going to prepare for the test of master degree next year .But music theory is a must.I can't remenber it at all.esp.harmony .opps.
seems not familiar at all.I need to go for it now.
this time I would like to learn it totally with english-languge material. I am a chinese.very difficult to find the english-version classical music book in china.
could somebody tell me where can I find free-website in which I can learn music theory from scratch.for exemple.from grand staff,and value of the notes.I need to learn it from basic to complicated.fanally reach the harmony.who can suggest a wedsite which contains comprehensive content(covers all major aspects of music theory) .thank you so much .
oh right.there's another thing. haa.where can I find the website which contains large resourse of famous classical music appreciation.analysis. for instance.
analysis in terms of constracture,harmony ,and background.something like that.
thank you thank you.I need all of these resources above immeditely.totally desperate for all the help you may give to me.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

one website that might help is Musictheory.net


----------



## luyan1985 (Dec 18, 2007)

I knew this website.Part of it is great.But not comprehensive.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.dolmetsch.com/introduction.htm


----------

